# Help.  Diastasis recti



## vkratzer (Oct 29, 2008)

We have a patient who has a symptomatic diastasis recti.  No evidence of hernia.  Pt not obese.   Need help with code.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## dmaec (Oct 29, 2008)

and, you don't like the 728.84 code??


----------



## vkratzer (Oct 29, 2008)

*Diastasis rectic*

I'm looking for a CPT code for surgical repair.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 29, 2008)

ohh...a procedure code!   well, what exactly did they do?  could you post the op note?  if they did the repair to the separated  rectus abdominus - I"m not finding a code either   I wonder if you'll have to use a "close" code with a reduced modifier (52) OR - a unlisted code (and the hassle of documentation etc...)

tough question!


----------



## vkratzer (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually, procedure has not been done yet but the plan is to repair the separation.  We were trying to dertimine code for prior authorization.  I was thinking, I would have to use an unlisted code and send documentation but wanted to get another opinion.  Thanks for your help.


----------

